# Mocking up framme for camper



## ByronMc




----------



## Noble Savage

There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## ByronMc

Noble Savage said:


> There goes the neighborhood!


lol,neighborhood went a long time ago,when a house full of felons moved in,but we are a clean & sober house


----------



## p4r4d0x

Looks good, so far.
What do you plan on doing the exterior walls, insulaton, and interior walls with?


----------



## Noble Savage

http://richmond.craigslist.org/rvs/3659101564.html


----------



## p4r4d0x

Noble Savage said:


> http://richmond.craigslist.org/rvs/3659101564.html


Oh, okay.
This is a support frame for the slide in truck campers. Nice.


----------



## ByronMc

Noble Savage said:


> http://richmond.craigslist.org/rvs/3659101564.html


late 70's,may have mold, and the way I'll make mine,it will carry what I need it to


----------



## ByronMc

p4r4d0x said:


> Looks good, so far.
> What do you plan on doing the exterior walls, insulaton, and interior walls with?


First I have to add more steel,then once I do that,it may be framed out with metal studs. 1/2 plywood on the outside,due to it not being a conductor of heat, the insulation is still under thought,as is the interior wall. I also can use my camper shell,underneath the racks,making it separate,which would cut down on cost & make it so it can be used in more ways. If I need to use the pick up bed,for something,the shell underneath,will be able to slide ride out ! As the tilte says,"Mucking it up" !


----------



## ByronMc




----------



## ByronMc




----------



## p4r4d0x

Very nice.
Seperating it like that with 2 enclosed areas would be cheaper and faster to heat or cool as well.
For, you know. Crashing in the sticks.


----------



## ByronMc

p4r4d0x said:


> Very nice.
> Seperating it like that with 2 enclosed areas would be cheaper and faster to heat or cool as well.
> For, you know. Crashing in the sticks.






View attachment 10887



View attachment 10887



View attachment 10887


----------



## ByronMc

Thinking of putting this under the top rack,which would safe even more money & time.The top rack is for damage control ! Shit happens !


----------



## Scotty

I chickened out on building mine. I was too worried about wind and not confident enough. I'd love to see how yours ends up.
I've seen guys with some really gnarly builds but never had a chance to talk about how it rides.

Here's a nice site I remember well. It may be of no use to you.. but his F150 is something to look at. It's a cool looking rig.
http://cheaprvliving.com/BuildYourOwnCamper.html


----------



## ByronMc

Scotty said:


> I chickened out on building mine. I was too worried about wind and not confident enough. I'd love to see how yours ends up.
> I've seen guys with some really gnarly builds but never had a chance to talk about how it rides.
> 
> Here's a nice site I remember well. It may be of no use to you.. but his F150 is something to look at. It's a cool looking rig.
> http://cheaprvliving.com/BuildYourOwnCamper.html


I saw that,and at the moment,my project is at a stand still,(pun intended),due to my truck having the ole firewall flex/crack in it !..........had to leave both jobs & am going to deliver food,via bicycle,starting in June !


----------



## Scotty

wow I never heard of a firewall flexing. I just watched a video to see what you mean.. the guy's brake master cylinder and lines were bouncing all over the place.

My Chevy is so rusted, I'm surprised I don't have that issue. Could the crack be just welded or even bandaged with a bracket running along the crack?


----------



## ByronMc

I've gotten a bracket from Ford,but it's the small kit. Am going to use it,but get my cousin to weld on the rest,to make it the bigger kit !..........Am broke now,and she needs more work,but,it will be done,bit by bit !


----------



## dprogram

Keep it up man. =)


----------



## ByronMc




----------



## ByronMc




----------



## ByronMc

Bought this today for $700,sold my Ford,as there was too many things wrong with it,firewall cracked,etc !


----------



## Dmac

Bought what?


----------



## ByronMc

this,87 Ford


----------



## ByronMc




----------



## dprogram

ByronMC what's the status on this bus? I'm curious to see your progress. =)


----------



## ByronMc

Had to move away from the bus, due to having 8 teeth pulled & the rest of them fixed ! Got eat before I drive !


----------



## dprogram

Aww man I feel ya. Got some bad teefs myself. =P I still haven't finished my cargo van. But when I do it's going to be soooo stealthy.


----------



## Raven1998

This is potent! I want to do something like this on a van I have, but was wondering if there were any legal issues with hacking up your car. The only thing I could really find was that it has to stay under 14 feet, you know any other legal limitations?


----------



## ByronMc

No,I don't, but what do you want to do,to a van ? Last thing I'd want,is to cut open a van's roof,due to leaks. But if you're thinking of adding cargo space,yes,roof racks,then a platform,attached to the racks. If you plan on traveling ,the extra height,while ruin the gas mileage, so,with a van,you might wanna hold off,on that, & make everything,fit inside it


----------

